# Logging pride



## Cedarkerf (Jun 26, 2011)

Buckley Washingtons annual 2011 log show includes a parade of logging equipment down main street. I dont know how many towns still have these kind of events but this is a great one.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HqcbUN_xfgc?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HqcbUN_xfgc?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 26, 2011)

Lottsa noise lotsa fun.


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/f-GJd0ujfaM?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/f-GJd0ujfaM?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dMbvV-1iC8Y?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dMbvV-1iC8Y?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ylCRplLdvzs?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ylCRplLdvzs?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dKoOrNa3oXo?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dKoOrNa3oXo?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Thats Parade pics gonna head over to the contest will upload more later.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 26, 2011)

Great stuff. More, please.


----------



## paccity (Jun 26, 2011)

here here, keep them comeing. we used to have the same parade. now it's just a norm one with no logging particapants. kinda sad.


----------



## slowp (Jun 26, 2011)

Maybe Morton will have more than one log truck in the parade this year. There's definitely more logging going on in the area. I'm impressed. That looks better than the Morton one.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 27, 2011)

Long day at the log show fortunately just across the river.

First is vid of tree topping this guy is greatat climbing Tyson Hanson. All particapents are loggers or are affilliated no pro timbersports guys are allowed makes for a great contest.
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QIb4SmKmmH0?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QIb4SmKmmH0?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

This one will make some east coasters and sfety police pee their pants. Obstacle pole bucking and yes it is relavent to PNW logging if ya dont get why then ya must be an eastern flat lander.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4FLgDrnrWr0?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4FLgDrnrWr0?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 27, 2011)

Ill post a lot more but this new photo loader really sucks so be patient I cant even load pics can some one explain what the heck is wrong


----------



## D&B Mack (Jun 27, 2011)

Cedarkerf said:


> Lottsa noise lotsa fun.
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


 
If that was in eastern PA, the DOT would have set up a mobile weigh station on that street.


----------



## nw axe man (Jun 27, 2011)

Great pics, Cedar.
That nine log load is a nice one. Funny how nine logs on a truck now turns my head when 20 years ago I'd have though, "Yeah, OK." They only way we'll ever see anything bigger is if some old fart that owns a secluded 160 acres has it logged. Still, it's nice to see nice logs heading down the road. I hope SlowP is right that Morton will have a good show this year. Send more pics if you have them.


----------



## forestryworks (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.

That looks like fun.


----------



## slowp (Jun 27, 2011)

On the long drive home from kayaking (I think it might be SEVEN miles) I saw a 5 log load pulled out in a wide spot. I should have stopped, I knew the driver, but there wasn't room. The logs looked like they'd been buried for a few years. I was wondering if he was going to clean the logs up and make a parade load out of them?


----------



## nw axe man (Jun 28, 2011)

slowp said:


> On the long drive home from kayaking (I think it might be SEVEN miles) I saw a 5 log load pulled out in a wide spot. I should have stopped, I knew the driver, but there wasn't room. The logs looked like they'd been buried for a few years. I was wondering if he was going to clean the logs up and make a parade load out of them?


 
Who did the truck belong to?


----------



## slowp (Jun 28, 2011)

It was the lime green one that belongs to Pat E. I do not think he would have a truck in the parade.


----------



## nw axe man (Jun 28, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken he used to drive a PLS truck with lumber on it in the parade years ago. Where in the world is a 5 log load coming from up here? Must be a private patch or state.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 28, 2011)

Try some more still cant get image inserted so youll have to open them


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 28, 2011)

Few more.

Yea its funny how small the logs are that get your attention this day in age. Just gld I live close to a community that wants the logging heritage live on.


----------



## paccity (Jun 28, 2011)

cool pics bud. i'll getyou the dates for our show at the museum next month.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks nice to hear from ya


----------



## slowp (Jun 28, 2011)

nw axe man said:


> If I'm not mistaken he used to drive a PLS truck with lumber on it in the parade years ago. Where in the world is a 5 log load coming from up here? Must be a private patch or state.


 

The logs were dirty and looked like they were a few years old and buried. He was pulled off at the Port Blakely gate on the big curve of Kiona Road.


----------



## floyd (Jul 2, 2011)

A few yrs ago an outfit here had tag axles on the trailers. Guess they turned a few over before they got it right. They were from Mill City.

I have never seen seen a tag axle behind the drivers on a log truck.

Nice images...thanks.


----------



## nw axe man (Jul 2, 2011)

Cedarkerf said:


> Few more.
> 
> Yea its funny how small the logs are that get your attention this day in age. Just gld I live close to a community that wants the logging heritage live on.


 
Gotta love those 090s. I only ran them once. It was 85 and we had just gotten the first sand cast model of the 084. We were having a lot of trouble with the one way switch and my dad and I were seriously pissed off. Finally he said that he was going to bring out the 090s. I agreed. Having never run them I didn't know what I was up against.
Anyway, he brought them out and we proceeded to go to work. About a half day went by and I had a hard time feeling my fingers. So much so that I almost had to peel them off the handle bars. I went back to fighting the 084. This is on a saw that was so much better than anything that had come along in years. I can't imagine what it must have been like running those old Distons, Mercurys and Titans. It's tough being a panty waist. I would like a little whine with my cheese, please.


----------



## dhskier2 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Libby Logger Days*

It's been about 10+ years since the last time I was at Logger Days. Nothing better than small logging towns keeping traditions alive- in this case, since 1962 (Libby, MT).
Libby Logger Days - Home


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jul 6, 2011)

dhskier2 said:


> It's been about 10+ years since the last time I was at Logger Days. Nothing better than small logging towns keeping traditions alive- in this case, since 1962 (Libby, MT).
> Libby Logger Days - Home


 
Glad to see other places continuing the tradition


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jul 6, 2011)

Theres still some 090s around here


----------



## K5krawler (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks like a blast! Wish they had something like that around here. 

-K5


----------



## slowp (Jul 7, 2011)

Cedarkerf said:


> Theres still some 090s around here



Now I see how feet get cut by saws. The guy in the second picture should have my bright orange rubber boots on. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 7, 2011)

Those are some good videos and pictures. Wish they had stuff like that out here.


----------



## STIHLMAN83 (Jul 8, 2011)

That would be a fun show to attend. Nothing like that over here (NH) just timbersports comps. Looks like a lot of fun, I am envious.


----------



## wyk (Jul 10, 2011)

Back when I lived near Willamina, everyday was a logging parade  Still, not the big trees you used to see. But dozens of trucks cruise through town daily, and past my driveway when they were logging up off of Willamina Creek Road.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 10, 2011)

nw axe man said:


> Gotta love those 090s. I only ran them once. It was 85 and we had just gotten the first sand cast model of the 084. We were having a lot of trouble with the one way switch and my dad and I were seriously pissed off. Finally he said that he was going to bring out the 090s. I agreed. Having never run them I didn't know what I was up against.
> Anyway, he brought them out and we proceeded to go to work. About a half day went by and I had a hard time feeling my fingers. So much so that I almost had to peel them off the handle bars. I went back to fighting the 084. This is on a saw that was so much better than anything that had come along in years. I can't imagine what it must have been like running those old Distons, Mercurys and Titans. It's tough being a panty waist. I would like a little whine with my cheese, please.


 
For what it's worth, 090s still shake badly! Mine hurts my hands in a very short time. I could never have been a logger if I had to run an 090 all day.


----------



## jay_d (Jul 17, 2011)

Cedarkerf said:


> This one will make some east coasters and sfety police pee their pants. Obstacle pole bucking and yes it is relavent to PNW logging if ya dont get why then ya must be an eastern flat lander.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4FLgDrnrWr0?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4FLgDrnrWr0?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


 
I take offense to that my good sir!! I have you know that us easterners arent all above walking and limbing a log at the same time. All you ppl think your the cats meow with your yarders and rigging crews. come on down here and drag a cable down the hill, set it, run back up the hill jump on the skidder and drag it to the yard, unhook it and do it all over again all day.....I swear youll be running back to your brush pile and begging to wait on your sky line to come back around


----------



## slowp (Jul 17, 2011)

jay_d said:


> I take offense to that my good sir!! I have you know that us easterners arent all above walking and limbing a log at the same time. All you ppl think your the cats meow with your yarders and rigging crews. come on down here and drag a cable down the hill, set it, run back up the hill jump on the skidder and drag it to the yard, unhook it and do it all over again all day.....I swear youll be running back to your brush pile and begging to wait on your sky line to come back around



How come you just don't move a yarder in?


----------



## paccity (Jul 17, 2011)

slowp said:


> How come you just don't move a yarder in?


 
cuz there workin smarter.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Gologit (Jul 17, 2011)

jay_d said:


> All you ppl think your the cats meow with your yarders and rigging crews. come on down here and drag a cable down the hill, set it, run back up the hill jump on the skidder and drag it to the yard, unhook it and do it all over again all day.....I swear youll be running back to your brush pile and begging to wait on your sky line to come back around


 
No, actually not. Instead of all that non-productive monkey motion we'd be inventing some machinery to take all the time wasting out of the job.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 17, 2011)

slowp said:


> How come you just don't move a yarder in?


 
:hmm3grin2orange: Okay, now explain to them just what a yarder is. Anybody that's still being their own choker setter needs some help.


----------



## slowp (Jul 17, 2011)

Here's a nice one.

View attachment 190984


----------



## paccity (Jul 17, 2011)

heck , they could even use this old thing. it still works. just needs new cable and tlc.View attachment 190985
View attachment 190986


----------



## jay_d (Jul 17, 2011)

Gologit said:


> No, actually not. Instead of all that non-productive monkey motion we'd be inventing some machinery to take all the time wasting out of the job.


 
yup, its called a grapple, and i have three, just remember the days of dragging a cable. Have fun running around the brush pile, i will be down here in the a/c riding up and down planted pine rows.


----------



## jay_d (Jul 17, 2011)

wait i told a lie.....I will be turning around in circles all day on one of these


----------



## slowp (Jul 17, 2011)

So far, I've run the heater more than the A/C. We are below normal in temps which is good for trees and slugs, but not for other things.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jul 17, 2011)

paccity said:


> heck , they could even use this old thing. it still works. just needs new cable and tlc.View attachment 190985
> View attachment 190986



Thats actually right in the ballpark for old Appalachia, if you have about a 40-50' tower and 1200' of skyline and 1000' of mainline you'll have all you need. One problem here is you pretty well have to figure on a swing, unless you're lucky, cause there ain't enough mbf's/acre or acres at 900' avg. yarding max to justify yarding AND roadbuilding. Of course once you get into haywire and a haulback , or a slackpuller, you're really pushing the limits on what's even been heard of.

I, by the way, am on a yarder unit now, and the last outfit I was with ran 1-2 yarders as needed. Trust me though, this is very rare, but there in lies, well, 

As for the video, I'm rather competitive by nature. 

I am an east coaster, and I hate conventional logging. But, its part of the deal.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jul 17, 2011)

Cedarkerf said:


> This one will make some east coasters and sfety police pee their pants. Obstacle pole bucking and yes it is relavent to PNW logging if ya dont get why then ya must be an eastern flat lander.



Oh, I'm not a flatlander.


----------



## paccity (Jul 17, 2011)

it's all good hammer. you gota do what you gota do. as long as the wood is getin out thats all that matters .


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jul 18, 2011)

hammerlogging said:


> Oh, I'm not a flatlander.


I know your not .just last time i posted a pic like that bunch said there was no point relevent to logging. Weve seen what you do and youd be just fine out here


----------



## Gologit (Jul 18, 2011)

jay_d said:


> wait i told a lie.....I will be turning around in circles all day on one of these


 
With the air conditioner on, no doubt.


----------



## jay_d (Jul 18, 2011)

Gologit said:


> With the air conditioner on, no doubt.


 
it was 97 today with a heat index of 115. But it was a comfy 67 degrees in the tigercat.

now if i could just find a way to get out of trimming trucks off


----------



## hammerlogging (Jul 18, 2011)

jay_d said:


> it was 97 today with a heat index of 115. But it was a comfy 67 degrees in the tigercat.
> 
> now if i could just find a way to get out of trimming trucks off


 
New rule just now in effect- truckers have to trim their own trucks. sorry. company policy.


----------



## LoggingEngineer (Jul 30, 2011)

I like jay_d's little quote at the bottom.....you easterners may move more volume.....but the PNW supports the business for any company that is bi-coastal. Quality saw timber is worth a lot more than cornlike pulpwood.....up here we burn pulp for warming fires and biomass!


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jul 31, 2011)

Roma said:


> Link: http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/177501.htm


Great pics


----------



## slowp (Jul 31, 2011)

Coming Soon To A Neighborhood Near Here...

Morton Loggers' Jubilee


----------



## T_F_E (Jul 31, 2011)

Roma said:


> Link: http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/177501.htm


 
Was going to head over there but I was busy buildin road


----------



## Gologit (Jul 31, 2011)

slowp said:


> Coming Soon To A Neighborhood Near Here...
> 
> Morton Loggers' Jubilee


 
I clicked the link for the Logging Show and nothing came up. The link for the lawnmower races works, though. There's a statement there somewhere.


----------



## rodeo (Jul 31, 2011)

I had an aunt that lived in Morton when I was a kid so every summer my brother and I would head out there. Spent the days crawling around in the elephant ears looking for slugs and swimming in the "Shell Hole" which was a swimming hole just outside of town. The Loggers Jubilee was THE event and I'd love to get back there to see how its changed...and how it hasn't. I'm planning to head out to Redmond to see my grandma here in a few weeks. If the dates line up, I'm all in.


----------



## slowp (Jul 31, 2011)

Gologit said:


> I clicked the link for the Logging Show and nothing came up. The link for the lawnmower races works, though. There's a statement there somewhere.



Works for me. I go to the lawnmower races and maybe the parade. I don't like to fry in the sun for the main event. 

Maybe there'll be more log trucks in the parade this year. 

Rodeo, you might be disappointed. The parade is nothing like it used to be. Very few log trucks, I heard there was one in it last year, and no big yarders being maneuvered down the street. Lots of motorcycle people come to it...too many (my snooty comment). The lawnmower races have local folks in them, along with not so local folks and they are fun to watch. They last about 3 hours.


----------



## paccity (Jul 31, 2011)

View attachment 192591
View attachment 192592
View attachment 192593
did some spottin for our d-8 with trackarch in the steamup parade to day, thats my little man ridein shotgun , he had a blast.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 24, 2012)

*2012*

Some pics and ill have vids from this weekends show As you can see saturday was quite wet but still a good showing


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 24, 2012)

More pics thought you guys might like a little nose art


----------



## Gologit (Jun 24, 2012)

Great pictures. Thanks.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 24, 2012)

Some more the obstacle choker setting was a hoot ill have vids of it tommarrow


----------



## alleyoop (Jun 26, 2012)

Was there and it was very good well done all the way around i will send pacity some pic and he can put them on here.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 26, 2012)

What!, you had clowns with comically huge axes, the only clowns we had in Libby were the people who organized the competition :bang:


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 26, 2012)

Haywire said:


> I thought you were going to say "the only clowns we had in Libby were the two I had to sit next to in the stands"



hahaha, the announcer reminded me of Ben Stien in Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 26, 2012)

Awesome pics Cedarkerf! Looks like you had some fun!


----------



## paccity (Jun 26, 2012)

some picks from sundays show. thanks pat.


----------



## alleyoop (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you very much fraser,i guess i am slow to figure this out ,this show is prod. the best that i have went too ,every body had a great time and had fun thank Buckley your city is great....


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 26, 2012)

alleyoop said:


> Thank you very much fraser,i guess i am slow to figure this out ,this show is prod. the best that i have went too ,every body had a great time and had fun thank Buckley your city is great....



Ive been to a bunch and Buckleys my favorite. Of course I live across the river in Enumclaw so I am biased but it has the best local feel and all the particeapents are local loggers or associated workers.

The upper pic Paccity posted is Poppa and Junior Fedder. Gary may recognize that saw


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jun 26, 2012)

Is the "double" two running saws?

Never seen one of those before.


----------



## slowp (Jun 26, 2012)

Morton is coming up in August, but it is an international type show. I like to go to the lawnmower races.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 26, 2012)

Dalmatian90 said:


> Is the "double" two running saws?
> 
> Never seen one of those before.



Yes... they are both running. One saw has to be upsode down. The big fella on the right is Sonny Frick. He's been kicking butt in that class for many years with twin 084's.


----------



## slowp (Jun 26, 2012)

Haywire said:


> That's another one I'd like to get out there to.



Well, Randymac needs to buy a retirement house in Morton so we all have parking and a place to sober up. He'll need a big yard and at least a two bathroom house. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 26, 2012)

Dalmatian90 said:


> Is the "double" two running saws?
> 
> Never seen one of those before.


Yup the most comman are 2 090's or an 090 and an 880


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 26, 2012)

Heres a couple hot saw vids

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/z8WlVbV8WqQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/jUarrv1j-jE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 26, 2012)

Heres some of the chocker setting
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/pB0JPbtxUhE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/-1lhU8vwahI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/xiR9tVMuRK8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/v7C3YCdGSbU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 26, 2012)

Tyson Hanson is a local but he can realy fly up a tree

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/rjdhCPLRnL8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Obstacle bucking and a relay

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/ILFj5kofsR0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/EO_lcqFuOYo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 27, 2012)

Tyson Hanson is an animal. Dude has one Best All Around Logger more than anyone else since the inception of the Log Show.

Jeff Fetter and I were in high school together. He's a cool cat, and is the MC for the Log Show as well as a participant.

Gary


----------



## OregonSawyer (Jun 28, 2012)

Those are always entertaining. Thanks for sharing!

The crew I am working with right now actually competes in relays sometimes. Paccity might remember them; they won the relay at Camp 18 about a month or so ago (so I here).


----------



## paccity (Jul 4, 2012)

spent the day getting the grounds ready for the big show. some mowing , grading the road and pulling logs up for the saw demo and carver. if you can make it , i would love to see some of my friends there; and if there is anyone that would like to help me out with the demo pm me. any support wold be great. fraser.


----------



## paccity (Jul 4, 2012)

oh yea , pics.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 4, 2012)

Cedarkerf said:


> Theres still some 090s around here




what the heck am I lookin at here? ? Whats with the upside down 090 ?


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jul 4, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> what the heck am I lookin at here? ? Whats with the upside down 090 ?


Double ended unlimited hotsaw


----------



## Gologit (Jul 4, 2012)

paccity said:


> spent the day getting the grounds ready for the big show. some mowing , grading the road and pulling logs up for the saw demo and carver. if you can make it , i would love to see some of my friends there; and if there is anyone that would like to help me out with the demo pm me. any support wold be great. fraser.



We won't make it this year but next year we're planning on it. Along with a bunch of other things.

Are you going to LaPine in September?


----------



## paccity (Jul 4, 2012)

Gologit said:


> We won't make it this year but next year we're planning on it. Along with a bunch of other things.
> 
> Are you going to LaPine in September?


sorry you won't make it this year , but next year we will have the new building up .that will be nice. and hopefully the saw shop will be also. and yes i'll be at terry's shindig it will be a good one. can't wait to finally shake your hand.


----------



## paccity (Jul 4, 2012)

oh yea. the dates for the show are July 28 and 29 and
August 4 and 5, 2012 . lots to see. hope to see you all. fraser.


----------



## alleyoop (Jul 4, 2012)

Nece job fraser looks good,we all hope that any and all can make the show.i will be at lapine and my boy and grandson to we lived there at one time the boy and i run a chipper there for a while.....alley


----------



## Gologit (Jul 4, 2012)

alleyoop said:


> Nece job fraser looks good,we all hope that any and all can make the show.i will be at lapine and my boy and grandson to we lived there at one time the boy and i run a chipper there for a while.....alley



Looking forward to meeting you and Fraser both.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jul 5, 2012)

paccity said:


> oh yea. the dates for the show are July 28 and 29 and
> August 4 and 5, 2012 . lots to see. hope to see you all. fraser.



might have to look into this possible although we got a lot planned this summer


----------

